
Intel AMT on wireless networks - zdw
http://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/48837.html
======
zkms
The management engine can talk to ethernet cards _directly_ , without using
PCIe or the OS, via SMBus, look at the thing labelled "SMLink0" on Figure 5-2
on page 38 of
[http://www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/...](http://www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/datasheets/200-series-
chipset-pch-datasheet-vol-1.pdf)

Indeed, the ethernet controller's datasheet that shows that it can send
ethernet traffic over SMBus:
[http://www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/...](http://www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/datasheets/ethernet-
connection-i219-datasheet.pdf)

Is there something similar with wireless LAN cards?

~~~
subway
Yup. It's the 'vPro' option on Intel wireless chips.

~~~
desdiv
I'm pricing out a Thinkpad T570 and they gave me this choice:
[http://i.imgur.com/M7OShL6.png](http://i.imgur.com/M7OShL6.png)

I wouldn't take it even if it's free.

Dell actually _charges_ you for adding vPro.

------
noja
Anyone know if Intel phones are affected by this bug?

~~~
gergles
Phones don't use Core chips, so almost certainly not.

------
googsh0tz
Signally distributed blocked gophers

